# Wingshooter Photo Album



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

About a week ago, Roger sent me a PM saying that he had had been working on a new project, and thought I might be interested in the first one he made, since the theme was wolves. Now, anyone that knows me, knows that I LOVE wolves...you can't look anywhere in my house without seeing something wolf related...even my old business cards had a wolf on them.

The project he was working on, was a laser engraved leather photo album. I had a dilemma...the picture was awesome (Roger does some of the best laser engraving on slingshots), but I don't have many pictures with me or my family to put in an album. I thought it over, and came to the conclusion that it was time to start getting some pictures of the things that are important to me, and that this was the perfect place to keep them. Besides, having the first one made from Roger would be a great honor, and that is something I couldn't pass up.

Last night I came hope from work, and this was waiting for me:

front cover









inside








Rogers stamp on the back cover








looks like it belongs









Just like all the slingshots that Roger makes, this is of the highest quality. The leather is very thick and has a beautiful tan color. The front and back are attached to the spine by a dark brown leather lace that adds to the overall look. On the inside, the rings that hold the pages, are held in place with a leather strip that has been glued and copper riveted. As you can see from the pictures, the engraving beautiful. Even my wife commented that she liked it, and she NEVER comments on the things I buy!

This is something that will be I will be showing everyone that comes to my house...and not just because of the pictures inside.

If you are in search of a photo album, give Roger a shout. He can create a custom one just for you.

Thanks again Roger for allowing me the privilege of having the first album.

Todd


----------



## Vetryan15 (Feb 7, 2013)

Amazing work and design. Flawless


----------

